# Looking for rattie food and got an attitude instead...



## Smarion0006

Today my husband and I went to several different stores trying to find Harlan or Mazuri food for my sweet ratties. I FINALLY found some at a small farm store on the other side of town. They were out but offered to order me some, AFTER they insulted me and my rats. It started out by my asking if they had either brand, she took me to the "let's kill rats" section. Seeing all the "pest removal" poisons, traps, and glue pad sticky's should have let me know how this was going to go. I explained to her that I needed food for them, ya know, to feed them. This lady literally gave me the most awful look and LOUDLY started gagging, asked how I could feed something so gross, so awful, so... yuck. After saying that I understand how some people could think that, I explained to her in my opinion they are the BEST pets someone could have. After saying they are very loving creatures she literally cut me off with a shudder and asked if I had them for snake food or something, because I couldn't possibly enjoy keeping them in my home without a reason. At this point I was trying to ignore her so I could buy decent quality food for my ratties from the only place within an hours drive, but she made that impossible. She took me to the front of the store where 11-12 people were standing there. She literally announces that I need to place an order for rat food because, -gasp-, I have rats! In my home! She made a big deal about it and it got people asking questions about it, which is awesome, but the questions were getting pretty terrible. Do you really feed the rats? You don't feed them to snakes? They are so dirty. Where did you get them? Aren't you afraid you are going to get rabies? Then a nasty old dude pops in with the old saying, " The only good rat is a dead one." I had a lady ask me why I thought having a rat was a good idea. I replied that they are loving, they give cuddles, they are fun to watch and interact with, you can teach them tricks, they give kisses... all the good stuff. She "jokingly" asked us to leave after handing over the money for the food. Of course this stupid lady is STILL gagging and can't even believe the things she is hearing from me. Ughhh. While my husband is completely fine with the grilling of his wife, I am not pleased. In fact, I am soooo angry I can't stand it. My husband thinks that it was such a good deal, he would be willing to do business with them again. I will not. I will not give my money to these stupid, arrogant people. You would think if someone is coming in to support a local business that could USE the money, they would be just a tad bit kinder. Talking about my rats is like calling someone's baby ugly. You just don't do it. Common sense! So mad.


----------



## Jaguar

Get her name and report the interaction to her manager - that is a disgraceful way to treat a customer, regardless of what you feel about their choice of pets. A negative review on Google can go a long way, too. 

Harlan is generally not sold retail, and Mazuri can be hard to find these days - sometimes you can get large bags of Mazuri 6F from feed/supply stores, but you're better off looking for Oxbow Regal Rat. I know Petsmart carries it. Ordering it online is the best option.


----------



## Shine

Ugh, that makes me so angry... I mean, I've come across some ignorant people who just can't understand why I'd want a "nasty" pet, but even they never had the audacity to suggest that I should _kill_ my pet! I hate humans sometimes. .____.


----------



## Phantom

I would also get her name and report her to the manager. As employees to the store, one of their top priorities is customer service. What that lady did was poor customer service, and is something the manager could lose clients over in the future.


----------



## erikablanchettexo

Give the business bureau a call (I'm not sure if they have that type of thing where you live?) and let them know what happened. Sometimes if you talk to a store manager they say they'll handle it but most times just let the person know with a tap on the wrist. The business bureau will actually send someone over to their place of business and chat with them about the complaint.


----------



## ponderosa

What that person did to you what not only horrific customer service, but public humiliation. I would have been not only furious but panicked and humiliated if that happened to me. I recommend, if you are so inclined, not only complaining to the store's upper management, but as the commenter above suggested, find out if you can complain to the Better Business Bureau too. I think that's the kind of behavior someone deserves to lose their job over or at least get written up over (and I do NOT say that lightly!!)


----------



## Grotesque

I'd like to know the name of the store, what town, and what the employee's name was too.


----------



## abratforarat

OH MY GOSH! What a terrible person! I hate that. Report her. That's no way to treat you. And I can't believe them! Rats are TERRIBLE pets, aren't they? Yeah they're just awful and gross. They're disgusting!
Really, what the heck?


----------



## artgecko

Sorry you had to deal with that... I've only gotten shocked expressions and curious "why would you keep them as pets?" questions when i talk about my rats... Now, I've gotten some doozies of responses when I mention that I have snakes.. Yeah the old "the only good snake is a dead snake", etc.

All that said... How many rats are you feeding? I buy harlan (native earth 18% protein) from either pet360 or petfooddirect, but it comes in 40lb bags. It works ok if you keep the spare in air-tight containers. It is only cost-effective if you buy it when they do a free shipping coupon or something similar. I also get my shredded aspen from them (also sold as "native earth").


----------



## Smarion0006

The store is a small feed store in London, KY. I didn't get the ladies name, but I go tomorrow to pick up my bag of food. I'm going to take the time to ask for her name and the name of her boss. I am still very cross about the whole situation. I will be contacting the BBB. 

As much as I love my rats, I do have other pets to feed as well. I take in every stray thing I find, sometimes people too  I currently have 4 rats and 2 rescue mama's which had 10 babies and 15 babies (looking for GREAT homes, btw. If you know anyone who wants a sweetie in the KY area, let me know!) . They get fruits and veggies at least 3 times a week, so as much as I would LOVE to feed the oxbow food from Petsmart, I simply can't afford it. Or I could, but I couldn't feed myself and my husband as well on a student/ factory worker's budget. I would rather feed them the best food I can afford and tuck away money for a vet fund for when I need it. 

The bag that I did buy from them is 50 lbs of rodent breeder 6f, which was $27. I also bought some Harlan food from Wee companions (20 lbs for 38 dollars) so I could stock up. I heard keeping it in the freezer was a good idea, so I am going to try that. 

artgecko, how often do they have the free shipping coupons? I wanted to order from petfooddirect, but it was SO expensive!


----------



## artgecko

I *think* pet360 does free shipping on larger orders all the time, but PFD sends out a coupon code via email about every 2-3 months for free shipping on orders over $49 and under 60lbs. I usually do 1 bag of food, a couple bags of aspen, and some catfood. The last time I ordered, I got it from pet360 and got their 4 pack of native earth ($99 I think) and 2 bags of aspen... I ended up paying like $90 for everything after the coupon I used. You just have to watch for the emails and then jump on the free shipping as it is usually for a limited amount of time. 

Good luck!


----------



## ponderosa

Best of luck on getting the names of the lady and her boss, and best of luck with the BBB. If I were her boss, I would certainly want to be informed of what happened. I'll cross my fingers that her boss isn't as ignorant as she is, and that appropriate disciplinary action will follow for what she put you through.


----------



## QueenBea

I rEALLY hope she gets fired. What she did was not right in any work place. That is the most immature thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Smarion0006

As it turns out, the lady who was such a butt to me OWNS the store. It has been in her family for 3 generations, and she feels her actions were right. That she is entitled to her feelings. However, she did apologize and gave me a free bag of peanuts, AFTER insulting me again. She called me rat girl and told me to come in when I needed food again. Pshh. Fat chance.


----------



## spysquid

At that point I would have just blown a gasket and bitched her out. If they want to be over the top fine, then they'll get called every name I can think of in response to every insult. You should call the better business bureau and do a yelp review so people can see how horribly disrespectful she was. I would have probably called her a stupid bitch half a hundred times and yelled how I would never come back to such a shitty establishment, plus throw those peanuts I her face. **** her. No tact. (Sorry I'm jut so mad, I work in retail this is unacceptable).


----------



## Smarion0006

Spysquid, how are we not friends?!?!


----------



## ponderosa

Seconded on the Yelp review. I think that reviews on Yelp, Google, and wherever else applicable are a good idea to spread awareness of this rude woman, since you've found out the unfortunate news that she IS the boss. It sounds like the three generations of business ownership might have gone to her head.


----------



## spysquid

We are now! I got your back ;D


----------



## spysquid

Btw I get my Harlan Teklad on EBay 
m.ebay.com/itm/231500249687?nav=SEARCH


----------



## spysquid

I was just about to order some more blocks today and found this site it looks cheaper than the one I just posted 20lbs for $24


----------



## artgecko

Just a note... I'm not trying to be catty, etc. But even if someone is mean / rude to you, it does not look well on you or your hobby if you "cuss them out" for it. This will only justify what they think of you. It would be far better to tell her that you are sorry that she feels this way and also that she feels the need to mock you... That you wanted to give her business, but due to her actions and how she treated you (that this was poor customer service) that you would not be back and you would leave bad feedback... Showing her that you can take the "high road" and act professionally when she cannot might have some effect. Also showing her that she has lost business and potential business might have an impact too... Causing her to change her ways in the future is far more important than blowing off steam by being rude in return (which will probably yield no changes). 

Good luck with your hunt for food. I hope you can use the coupon code I sent you last week.  I have 4 bags of native earth sitting at home now, so am stocked up for a while.


----------



## spysquid

Didn't mean to give the wrong impression, I wasn't saying that's what she should have done at all  I'm just saying how I would have reacted if that happened to me. Do not do as I -with the bad temper- do, lol. It sounds like she was *much* more professional than I would have been.


----------

